# VWvortex Feature: Epic S8



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

In many classic epics the hero has to persevere through trials and tribulations, proving his worthiness, his wherewithal and his resolve. In this epic, set in the modern urban background of the New York metropolitan area, our hero was tried and his success can be gauged in the form of this stunning ebony S8.
Read More --->HERE


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

Gorgeous.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

this is one sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

holy schnikes!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (gravitymachine)*

...A stunning car hands down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (2kjettaguy)*

My God, that's sexy...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (duandcc)*

black and beautiful


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (dubsport87)*

Yup, I've never had the desire to slip into something BIG & black before...but I guess there's a first time for everything...


----------



## vivagarcia (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (duandcc)*

Holy crap. Drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

Hmm I seem to recall a few GAD members here that scoffed at an A8 posted with 20" wheels. Something about killing the handling/acceleration?








Anyway, this is a marvelous machine, although the article reads more like an advertisment for Car Graphic, USA








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a sweeeeet ride (even though I'm a 32v fan







)


----------



## nederlander (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (SuperGroove)*

Bling Bling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

Anybody know where he sourced the BBS decals for his brakes?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Overdrive)*

i like it. i like it alot. wonder if the bi turbo system from the rs6 could be adapted?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (AudiVwMeister)*

nasty ride. 
Is gladder a word?


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (rs4-380)*

dear santa,
please see the above car on vwvortex...I have been a very good boy and wish it to be my only christmas present this year. I promise I will be good and nice to my sister, and nice to my mommy and daddy if you could bring me this car for christmas.
-jimmy
p.s--there are planety of extra milk and cookies where those came from--if you know what I mean






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

That car is beautifull...but no pics of the interior or engine bay..


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (jonny_breakz)*

Its sooo mafia







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

I saw this car in person at waterfest...It looks sooo hot.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (DGMVW)*

Holy crap!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That's the clean, understated, elegant styling that BMW has lost... but Audi has retained. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IMO, the Phaeton is closer to grace and menacing looks of the previous-gen A8 than the current A8 (also great in its own way) is.
Man, that car is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
Is gladder a word?

I think G ladder, in German, means turbo or supercharger, or has something to do with forced induction







PerL, wnat to correct me on this?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
I think G ladder, in German, means turbo or supercharger, or has something to do with forced induction







PerL, wnat to correct me on this?









yes there is such thing as a g-lader. I was wondering if you can modify glad to become gladder.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
I think G ladder, in German, means turbo or supercharger, or has something to do with forced induction









Lader is the german word for charger. VW's charger had a similar shape to the letter G, hence the name. 

_Quote »_PerL, wnat to correct me on this?









What, I'm your personal encyclopedia now?










_Modified by PerL at 2:45 AM 11-11-2003_


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Haiku Master)*

Tasteful, subtle, everything a car of this caliber should be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (VeeDub53)*

I'm not so sure that 20" BBS LMs are "subtle" but it doesn't really matter because the car is the sweetness


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Haiku Master)*

That is one truly hot machine. It is everything a modified Audi should be







Brilliance!!


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Hammer_Man)*

Is that the guy from h2o who was playin the game takin peoples money?














Figures he has 20" LMs


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (BadasslilGTI)*








rool: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

Holy isht Batman!!!


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

Absolutely bad ass.
But I'd have made the exhaust outlets flush with the rear valence, and gotten rid of the chrome surrounds. That's a bit over the top for such a classy machine.
Still....damn.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Sunil)*

my favorite audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Jetta2NR)*

nice car.... I guess money does buy attention...at least it's fairly tasteful. 20's, coilovers, exhaust, chip can make any expensive car stand out tho.







I'll save being impressed until he drops the compression, fabs up some tubular manifolds, and throws a pair of turbos on it.... A car that looks like that should have several hundred more horsepower than stock IMHO.










_Modified by rcr_x at 10:35 AM 11-11-2003_


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (rcr_x)*

F Me running that thing is amazing


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (DubinBuffalo)*

My jaw dropped when I saw this...
Can you say "wallpaper"


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

I like the way the exhaust rings interlock!








swweeeetttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*








omg, no words can describe how I feel right now. Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pox05 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_Its sooo mafia







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and looks like it should be in one BAD A$$ movie

that car is *nice* !


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

I am just curious about it's exhaust note. I bet it is ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (idrivequattro)*

OMFG.....I want....real bad....I'm speechless.


----------



## Quinrado (May 29, 2003)

he should set it up with a turbo kit from Hohenester then I'd bow down to it 


_Modified by Quinrado at 4:30 AM 11-21-2003_


----------



## busyman (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey not trying to jack the thread but is there a new S8? I noticed it's nowhere on audi's website.


----------



## johnny_rokker (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

abso****inglutely beautiful


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*








thats all i can say!


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (PsyberVW)*

wow


----------



## turboangel (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

i am in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rene'


----------



## HowlingJetta01 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (turboangel)*

Damnit, now I have to clean my keyboard off!


----------



## Quinrado (May 29, 2003)

Does Hohenester have a presence in North America? I remember an article in European Car a while ago about a biturbo S8 w/ 480hp and 620lb/ft, reduced compression, special pistons, intercooler..............apparently there are about 12 of these monsters roaming around over in Europe.


----------



## shnizep (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Quinrado)*

My boner wont go down!


----------



## panic (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (shnizep)*

any info on this exhaust (or just the tips)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (panic)*

Car Graphic USA
The article on the car is here....
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## panic (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Car Graphic USA
The article on the car is here....
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml

i read the article, but it doesnt mention the brand of exhaust in it


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (panic)*

Might want to re-read that article, champ.







Says right there 
_Quote, originally posted by *George's A8 Article* »_ One of the more intriguing components he found from Car Graphic was a 2 ½-inch cat-back exhaust with true dual outlets


----------



## Bannana Pancakes (May 2, 2006)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 (Haiku Master)*

that is pure sex....








-kYle


----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex Feature: Epic S8 ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (audis488)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joerivers6 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (hockeybm)*

Damn


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

sickk


----------

